# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > مبتدی: دریافت یک کد سخت افزاری از سیستم کاربر

## vahidff

سلام
من برای یه پروژه نیاز دارم تا یه کد یکتا از سیستم طرف به دست بیارم تا با استفاده از اون کد کار پروژه رو ادامه بدم. فقط چون من دارم با قسمت اسکریپت نویسی تو نرم افزار AutoPlay Media Studio کار می کنم و هیچ اطلاعی هم از برنامه نویسی ندارم می خواستم که یه برنامه ای باشه تا کد مربوطه رو (مثلاً سریال هارد) توی یه فایل INI قرار بده تا من بتونم مقدار اون رو از فایل برداشت کنم و ادامه ماجرا.

خواهش می کنم اگه کسی می تونه کمکم کنه چون واقعا کارم گیره. این پروژه رو باید تا 5 روز دیگه تحویل بدم و هنوز هم کلی کار داره

اگه امکانش هست دوستان یه کمکی بکنند

با تشکر

----------


## hosseinkhsoravi

برای اینکه چنین کدی به دست بیارید، باید از دستورات GetSystemInfo و GetVolumeInformation برای گرفتن اطلاعات سخت افزار کمک بگیرید و از آنجا که خود برنامه باید بتواند آن را تولید کند گمان نمی کنم برای شما که در محیط autoplay و تنها با اسکریپتها کار می کنید مقدور باشد. برای اطلاعات کاملتر به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
یافتن کد وابسته به سخت افزار

----------

